# PM for tivo image download?



## caffrey (Feb 15, 2007)

My folks HD died, i'm trying to setup a new one for them and don't have the original image. any chance someone can help me out?


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

I do not beleave images are available any more except from the instant cake download. That is the easiest way to go. Get a new drive, download a copy of instant cake (link below it will cost $20) clean the tivo of dust and you are good to go. Once you "bake" the drive it gets installed into the tivo like a normal hard drive.

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

good luck,
mark


----------

